# Idle Problems



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so I have been having problems with my brute for some time now..I actually thought I had it fixed when i replaced my coils..which did seem to help alot..The problem I have now is when i start bike it requires throttle to start after its running and you rev bike some the idle runs WAY to high..I tryed adjusting idle speed adjustment screw per manual but it is already set at lowest setting..any ideas could the tps sensor be causing this? If I did have a sensor problem wouldnt the fi light be lit?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont know if this helps but my throttle cable was binding up and one way check it is to move the cable around and see if it idles down


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea good idea I checked this and doesnt appear to be in any kind of bind..thanks for the input though..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you dont have a programmer of any kind do you?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

No sir..


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Air leak between FI and heads?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good thought i need to check this..keep it comin..thx


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I dont see any leak leak between fi and heads:thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like they do use the same type of boot on the FIs and they do on the carbed machines, and I have split both of mine at one tome of another. Test by letting it idle, then spray something like carb cleaner all around the boots. If any is sucked in, then the rpm will change. And if it does, just replace the boots. I would replace both regardless if I found one leaking.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice call


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I will definetly try this..just fyi dont know if it helps but my idle is fluctuating too high..or too low..and back firing from exhaust like a timing issue?..Bad ECU?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute78 said:


> Ok I will definetly try this..just fyi dont know if it helps but my idle is fluctuating too high..or too low..and back firing from exhaust like a timing issue?..Bad ECU?


Maybe...probably but lets illiminate any lean possibilities first. For example, if you are sucking raw air in, there are areas then in the chamber where there is no fuel with the charge, and if it happend to be around the plug at the time if firing, nothing or very little happens except that on exhaust, the charge still gets dumped into the pipe where it can and usualy is detinated by the discharge of the other cylinder on the next stroke. An air leak can also make it idle jumpy...sometimes high and sometimes low.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I disconnected the boots to inspect for rips or tears..none were evident..if Iam having an ecu problem would i have any indication on the meter display? Any advantages in upgrading my ecu to aftermarket at this point?..What about a bad tps senesor?..Thx for all the help guys


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There is an idle adjustment on the 08 EFI's. If you like I can post the info on it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i posted it for him in his other thread.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> i posted it for him in his other thread.


Thanks..


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea great info on the idle adjustment but this definetly is a diffrent problem..my idle is erratic very high at times then very low..back fires just sounds pretty bad almost like timing off on this thing..just didnt know if a sensor was out or ecu if they would diplay some sort of an alert on the meter display? Just curious too as to what after market ecu mods u guys may be using as well?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

brute78 said:


> ..my idle is erratic very high at times then very low..back fires just sounds pretty bad


 All signs of a split intake boot or some intake related problem check the seals real good air will find its way in


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea I removed boots and inspected intake no signs of leaks


----------



## bruteman1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i had the same thing happend to mine, playin in a little water, then it wouldnt idle, it would run fine wide open but quater throttle down would be crap, i went home cleaned the air filter let it dry really good, still did it, waited like 12 hours later and ran perfectly fine, i think if the air filter get a little mist of water in it, it wont idle,


----------

